# Adjustable T-Square



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

On *American Woodshop *Episode 1910 *Outdoor Accents*, Scott Phillips uses a black metal T-Square. 
The blade of the square has a slot cut down the middle in which the head adjust and locks.

Can anyone identify this ruler?

I've searched in vain for this tool.

Thank you!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Like an adjustable drywall square?


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

No!

I looked at numerous drywall squares.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

try googling the phrase: "adjustable t square"


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

Did that too!

None like the one i'm looking for.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

something like this woodpecker t square?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Try this
http://www.amazon.com/Mayes-Level-10231-Squangle/dp/B00004YZP6


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

Just watched the video you referenced. I see the t-square you are talking about, but it does not look adjustable to me. It resembles the woodpecker square that PurpLev posted, only in black. Perhaps it was an earlier model


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I believe Woodcraft got Woodpeckers to run them some of their tools with a black anodize rather than a red one. They sold them under the "Pinnacle" brand. It's the same tool, different color.

The Woodpecker T square is not adjustable.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

I think brtech is right.










sure wish they still had them available, I like the looks of that


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That black is way nicer looking than that ugly red woodpecker stuff.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The red and the black square look the same, both outsourced from the same company I guess.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Let's be clear. Woodpecker's makes them, it its own factory, in Ohio. Woodcraft outsourced to Woodpecker's.
Woodpecker makes all their own tools in that factory. They sell stuff they get from others, but the Woodpecker brand tools are made by Woodpecker's in Ohio.


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses to my question.

After identifying the T-Square in question, I decided that this tool was not what I was looking for.

I decided that the Woodpeckers 24inch Woodworking Rule together with the Pinnacle 2" Rule Stop will give me the type of ruler I want.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bridge city tools makes an adjustable T square.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

For what it's worth I have the 32" version of the square and their 12" x 8" square in red. They cost a pretty penny but I absolutely love their precision. I couple it with an incra 6" t rule and 12" bend rule and my layout is so much more precise now I'd buy them all all over again. So much easier to use than a tape measure and guessing on accuracy.


----------

